# Unable to Install RMS role



## Waylander8 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to add RMS role on a Server 2008 Enterprise box. When I try to specify the domain user account which will be the service account for the RMS cluster in the add role wizard it tells me that the password cannot be validated. I created an account called RMSService.

The account is by default a member of the Domain Users group. Any idea why password validation would fail?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah!...... wrong password!


----------



## Waylander8 (Jul 17, 2010)

I wish it was that simple.. double checked more times than I can remember


----------

